# 1993 300zx or 2006 nismo edition sentra ser spec-v ???



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

1993 300zx or 2006 nismo edition sentra ser spec-v ??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*im having a dought . * on my b-day i was planning on getting a o6' nissan sentra ser spec-v with all the nismo stuff in it but i had to go on vacation to california and a friend is selling me a turbo 300zx with 126,934 miles, good body condition, 19'' inch chrome rims completly stock for $4,500, another think that happened was that he let me test drive the 300zx and it spun out really crazy lost control 2 TIMES. ONE OF THOSE TIMES I ALMOST HIT A TRUCK THE OTHER I HIT THE CURVE AND LIKE ABOUT 2'' INCHES MORE I WOULD OF HIT A THREE. can you make the handling better on a 300zx ?
i also need to find a way to see how to get it shipped back to illinois (anybody have an idea on how much it would cost and who would ship it for cheap but insured to get there). please help me out with some details to help me make my decision , i would really appreciate it.i need to know quickly before i go back to illinois. 

also: anybody selling a 240sx, 300zx, or sentra for cheap please give me some info. thanks.

THANKS


NOTE: i wasnt sure were to put this post, sorry for the problems i may couse.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

*OK,* today i made a call to _TRANSCAR.com_ they told me to ship the car from california to illinois would cost $1085=#071345 so basically im paying $5,585 for the car. you still think its a good idea?


----------



## rmp459 (Jul 7, 2006)

nizmo_raceing said:


> *OK,* today i made a call to _TRANSCAR.com_ they told me to ship the car from california to illinois would cost $1085=#071345 so basically im paying $5,585 for the car. you still think its a good idea?



The spec-v is pretty cool if u got the cash to fork out for one, if you decide not to get the 300zx gimme ur friends email or something, i wouldnt mind checking the car out myself.. lol


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

if i was u i would get the 300zx twin turbo only if it stick. i had an 04 spec v. i love it 2 deat but i just not that fast and 2 put a turbo in it u have 2 change it to low compression. plus the 300zx can have 700+ hp wich mean u can eat corvettes all day and it a nice drift car.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah the 300zx is stick. but dont you think it has 2 many miles on it. i mean do you think the engine is going to die anytime soon?


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

*SORRY,* rpm459 but if i dont get it my uncle might get it also but incase he doesnt i be more then happy to give you his e-mail.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

heres some pictures of the car tell me what you thing of it, please. THANKS


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

SORRY,this are the pics of the 300zx im looking into buying instead of the red one i told you guys about.


----------

